# Looking for a new career...



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm looking for discussion and ideas. And, I'm going to put some vital information in this as to "why" and some limitations. 

First off, let me explain how I got here and needing to decide on something new to do. Several years ago, my wife decided to get from her AS degree in nursing to BS. Further, for many years, she had been investigating pursuing becoming an MD, but that was a lot of money, we had 5 kids and lots of bills, and for the last 20 years, she's made more money than I do. We'd have never made it on what I can earn. 

What's now about 14 years ago, I decided to leave my job and go back to school to get an associates degree in an IT field. By the time the first year went by, it became painfully apparent that having a 2 year degree was worthless in terms of getting a job. My job paid pretty well, but was a toxic environment, in terms of health. I now suffer a number of medical issues that are probably related to not leaving sooner. But, the past is the past. Still, I did my two years of college, but instead of the degree, I got as much technical education as I could and skipped the art, history, etc, classes in favor of stuff I could learn from that interested me. 

Two years later, I finally got into business for myself and pursued that until last year. At that point, my wife had been injured in an on the job accident and we spent two years fighting with insurance. Our kids were all adults, could live on their own, and she wanted to change careers to one far less physical. So, we agreed to the move. I left my business behind, leased it out to someone else, and we moved to the Chicago area. 

Somewhere in 3 to 5 years from now (there are future options that may extend her academic plan ) we're going to be done, and we're leaving the midwest and moving back west. We both hate the city, living in the city, the city environment, the city culture, living in the flatlands and crowds... So, we agree on one thing, we're leaving here as soon as it is practical to do so. 

I don't have a degree (though quite a bit of knowledge and experience) in any IT field, and I can't get a job here ( though I've tried) in any position even related. By the time we're done here, I will be so far out of date and so long removed, that it would mean starting over and getting a degree. Not doing that. I'm 50 now. 

To compound the issue, I have something called DISH (Diffuse Idiopathic Skeletal Hyperostosis). If this is a disease, there's no cure. It might be more accurately called a syndrome. Regardless, what it is doing is slowly fusing my spine (and possibly other areas of my body in the future) into solid bone. Extreme cases result in spines that don't bend, fused rib cages, even feet or major joints. It turns some soft tissue into bone as well, causing something like arthritis in odd places. 

I have changed my diet, and getting some re-mobilizing for those areas of my spine that don't want to move (and I might regain some movement in) now, and the key to holding off the inevitable is to be as active as possible, without having to strain or injure things, which causes pain and inflammation, which then is a cycle that's hard to break. Certain things are very detrimental - bending the wrong way, lifting badly, bad ergonomics, etc. 

I'm in a quandary... I don't know what to do. I need to be able to do something that's needed anywhere we go - and we plan on moving somewhere in the western US, likely a rural or semi-rural area. Sedentary work will probably speed up the progress of my issues, and physical work can result in disabling pain that lasts for days. So, sitting at a desk is just not an option. Nor is being a mechanic again ( I was for 13 years and could be again, but the lifting, bending and so on is just not possible). 

I was looking at truck driving, but it has the same issues as being at a desk. Though I'm strong and can do some serious physical labor still (as long as I don't do a few certain things), that's not going to last very long. I don't know how fast this will progress, nor how long I can hold off becoming less than fully functional. Even now I'm not wholly functional, in that pain does, at times interfere with normal activities. 

I've been working as a courier, but that's a non-starter outside of the big metro areas. Besides, the long hours of driving and little activity are not the best idea. 

I've come up with becoming a locksmith, which mostly fits, except that many of the areas we would like to move to, have very little work. Nor does it ever pay well.

I could become an HVAC tech, but often that requires crawling under houses or in attics and/or heavy lifting, bending, crouching... And I won't be able to do that in the future. How far in the future I don't know. I'm somewhat limited now, and there's no known way of reversing any of this limitation. Appliance repair has the same issues. 

I'd love to see people's ideas on this. Perhaps stuff I've never thought about or are on my radar screen. I'm mechanically minded, a real technology geek and learn whatever I need to fast and do whatever I do well. I'm not ruling anything in or out, but I just haven't lit on anything that fits my abilities profile in the foreseeable future.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Can you looking into welding and physically do it? If so, they pay very well for welding (certified)in my area about 21-26 dollars an hour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

mablenc said:


> Can you looking into welding and physically do it? If so, they pay very well for welding (certified)in my area about 21-26 dollars an hour.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Breathing the stuff from welding is not an option. Part of why I have what I have, I believe, is exposure to some toxins and pollutants. So, that's pretty much out. I learned to weld back in high school, but just enough to know that isn't going to work. I have enough lung issues now.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I work as a database programmer. If you know SQL and can clean data and transfer it from one system to another, plus basic reporting (like learn Crystal Reports) you can make a decent living telecommuting with contracts. You wouldn't have to sit at a desk all the time, and you could get an exercise ball to sit on to minimize effects of chair-sitting and also work standing up at a work station...also if you are not working full time and working at home, you can get up to push a vacuum cleaner, do the dishes, cook, do laundry. A programmer or data work job at home is loads healthier than working in the office, and most people I know don't work in the office much, we tend to work at home. The only concern is your hands and shoulders...but you can try accupuncture and wrist guards, ergonomic keyboards, etc. 

Because data systems are always changing, there is fairly steady work for both reporting programming and data cleaning and transition programming. SQL is the key, and understanding relational databases.

Just one perspective on work that is mobile and portable regardless of location.

If you have manufacturing experience there are almost always jobs for CNC programming. I see them all the time when looking at programming jobs, lol.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I work as a database programmer. If you know SQL and can clean data and transfer it from one system to another, plus basic reporting (like learn Crystal Reports) you can make a decent living telecommuting with contracts. You wouldn't have to sit at a desk all the time, and you could get an exercise ball to sit on to minimize effects of chair-sitting and also work standing up at a work station...also if you are not working full time and working at home, you can get up to push a vacuum cleaner, do the dishes, cook, do laundry. A programmer or data work job at home is loads healthier than working in the office, and most people I know don't work in the office much, we tend to work at home. The only concern is your hands and shoulders...but you can try accupuncture and wrist guards, ergonomic keyboards, etc.
> 
> Because data systems are always changing, there is fairly steady work for both reporting programming and data cleaning and transition programming. SQL is the key, and understanding relational databases.
> 
> ...


Do you have a degree in a related ( IT ) field? 

Not that I know much about databases or SQL. My background is more networking and operating systems.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Between your experience and your wife's could starting a medical staffing/recruiting firm be something to investigate? Also medical billing coding for large corporations, assisting panel physicians is something your wife is qualified for. My H just hired a nurse (a friend of mine normally he wouldn't have been involved) for this (she writes up workplace accident reports) she went from 50k as a nurse working on her feet all day to the base pay of 88k (4 weeks vaca and stock, bonus & healthcare). 

Another friend owns a healthcare recruiting firm and makes a really nice living. She dropped out of college for rehab. But she's really successful (now) One of her biggest clients is a firm that helps hire home care help (aging in place becoming a bigger trend), but she recruits for major pharma companies.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

kristin2349 said:


> Between your experience and your wife's could starting a medical staffing/recruiting firm be something to investigate? Also medical billing coding for large corporations, assisting panel physicians is something your wife is qualified for. My H just hired a nurse (a friend of mine normally he wouldn't have been involved) for this (she writes up workplace accident reports) she went from 50k as a nurse working on her feet all day to the base pay of 88k (4 weeks vaca and stock, bonus & healthcare).
> 
> Another friend owns a healthcare recruiting firm and makes a really nice living. She dropped out of college for rehab. But she's really successful (now) One of her biggest clients is a firm that helps hire home care help (aging in place becoming a bigger trend), but she recruits for major pharma companies.



:iagree: Solid advice.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't get into recruiting simply with just IT/healthcare experience, you'll need to develop your business tenaciously in a highly competitive sales environment no matter your specialisation. It already takes years for a cold recruiting desk to be developed into one with warm leads and enough clients to drive the business.

Still, if you're willing to work at it, the financial rewards are definitely there especially in the IT/medical sector


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Between your experience and your wife's could starting a medical staffing/recruiting firm be something to investigate? Also medical billing coding for large corporations, assisting panel physicians is something your wife is qualified for. My H just hired a nurse (a friend of mine normally he wouldn't have been involved) for this (she writes up workplace accident reports) she went from 50k as a nurse working on her feet all day to the base pay of 88k (4 weeks vaca and stock, bonus & healthcare).
> 
> Another friend owns a healthcare recruiting firm and makes a really nice living. She dropped out of college for rehab. But she's really successful (now) One of her biggest clients is a firm that helps hire home care help (aging in place becoming a bigger trend), but she recruits for major pharma companies.


We thought about it... briefly. It's enormous work, with no front end income and a need for quite a bit of capital - and we have none. Neither of us are extroverts and sales oriented, so that's just not a fit. Besides, as a full time student, she's way too busy to work at something like that. 

It could be a really great business, especially for someone who's organized and effective. My wife has worked for a dozen (or more) temp staffing agencies over the years, and we have been positively impressed with a few, some are ok, and some you just marvel they're still in business.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I have an interview for an IT position in business somewhat related to what I have been doing the last 9 years. 

I hope that works out. If it does, it will enable me to get some certificates that will improve my future employability. If not, well... I'm still looking.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I have an interview for an IT position in business somewhat related to what I have been doing the last 9 years. 

I hope that works out. If it does, it will enable me to get some certificates that will improve my future employability. If not, well... I'm still looking.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

The biggest growing industry right now is home health care. There are 10,000 Baby Boomers retiring every single day now, and as they age, their health issues increase. But most people want to stay in their homes. Start up a service that checks in on people and provides basic care like grocery shopping, cleaning, running errands, and such. Your wife can handle the medical aspect of it, hiring the right people to attend to minor medical needs. The government also will pay for X number of visits to the elderly, that can be billed to the government; I was just about to sign my mom up for the visits when she moved into a retirement community. There are several purposes for visits that your clients can qualify for, from food preparation to health care to physical therapy. 

Also look up grants. I'm pretty sure the government is offering some for people starting up such businesses.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Another page in this... I was offered an IT job in my old industry three days ago and I took it. I start tomorrow. I still feel like I'm headed down a blind alley, though. But I needed a job. And it was offered. And I know something about it - I have skills and knowledge that are rare, arcane, and useful to a few people.

In the not so distant future ,we're leaving the big city, and IT careers almost do not exist in the rural west - I still feel like I'm needing to do something. I just don't know what... The apple cart is upset again and I'm back to square one.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Start your own internet company, that's what I would do if I knew anything about IT


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Start your own internet company, that's what I would do if I knew anything about IT


The means and opportunity to do that these days is rare. There's little profit and only niche markets. 

For now, I have to concentrate on getting up to speed in my new job. Then it's back to future considerations again.


----------

